# NGD: Marshall Vintage Modern - a L&M score!



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Walked into my friendly neighborhood L&M as I'm bound to do each week looking for new/used gear..and with 4 locations in town...I do a lot of window shopping  I had been jonesing lately for either a good used Marshall or Orange head in the 50 watt range, so imagine my surprise when I came upon a Vintage Modern 50w head in purple in mint condition for only $500 (a quick search of the net will reveal that's a damn good score) and with a 3mth warranty...beat that Kijiji!! I'm having a blast with it so far...but I need to get a cab with greenbacks in it..


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Had the 50W combo for a while, shouldnta sold it....didn't like the boosted 'modern' side, but the vintage side was to die for....and not that loud, I could crank it up all the way without killing any neighborhood animals (or neighbors lol)


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Great score, great price! My Vintage Modern is my #1 although it doesn't see a lot of action these days (no place to play it sadly). Absolutely love it, originally I purchased just the head and played it through my own cab and I thought it sounded great. A year later a guy sold me the matching 425a cabinet for cheap and I realized what I had been missing. With the Greenbacks it just sounds incredible and balanced and the amp really shines. Although I don't get much opportunity to play mine these days any time I do plug it in and crank it up I can't get the smile off my face! Congrats!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

surlybastard said:


> Great score, great price! My Vintage Modern is my #1 although it doesn't see a lot of action these days (no place to play it sadly). Absolutely love it, originally I purchased just the head and played it through my own cab and I thought it sounded great. A year later a guy sold me the matching 425a cabinet for cheap and I realized what I had been missing. With the Greenbacks it just sounds incredible and balanced and the amp really shines. Although I don't get much opportunity to play mine these days any time I do plug it in and crank it up I can't get the smile off my face! Congrats!


Right now I just have it going through a 2x12 Marshall extension and even that makes me happy...but DEFINITELY saving up the pop bottles to trade in for a 4x12 with greenies in it. This is one of those amps destined to be a keeper especially after dumping a jcm800 years ago, the price now for a used one made me shake my head and realize I didn't want it THAT badly.


----------



## proxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow good for you bro
I never scored anything from those guys


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

$500 plus tax I assume. Still a good deal. Can't imagine the hit the original owner took on trade.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats !!!...............I guess you've meant NAD !!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Louis: Oops...just noticed that..yep you're right..NAD!

I went kinda crazy buying gear in the last year...apart from guitars...new amps (to me) were Blackstar ID260TVP, used 65 Deluxe Reverb, used Peavy Classic 30, new Marshall DSL40C, and now this Vintage Modern. As of today...the matching 425A+B greenie cabs are coming for it. For me, it's not about having the money to do it...it's about enjoying it while I can which won't be much longer as the arthritis continues to progress in my hands...in a couple of years the equipment will be sold off except for the sentimental pieces which will eventually go to friends and family members.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, that is a great score! I've found a great used deal on occasion in my local L & M...but that is an exceptionally great score - congrats man!!!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool, congrats.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy smokes that is an amazing deal! These are something like $1200 new, right?

I wonder if there's some sort of major repair involved that's pushing that price down.

Does anything look unusual or non-original?


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Good score , one of my fav amps , works really good with the greenbacks


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Greg Ellis said:


> Holy smokes that is an amazing deal! These are something like $1200 new, right?
> 
> I wonder if there's some sort of major repair involved that's pushing that price down.
> 
> Does anything look unusual or non-original?


They were discontinued because they weren't exactly mass market friendly. The single channel was good in an almost JCM800 clean mode and the OD1 and OD2 were kinda hairy and the reverb was kind of dark according to some. That and they were designed for the greenback speakers as Corbo mentioned, although they sound ok with V30s and GT12s it sounds best with greenbacks. I guess they didn't have the "it" factor Marshall was hoping for but they're still a damn good amp and combined with the TC Electronics G Major 2 in the loop, I pretty much have all the effects I'd need. I gave it a good workout beforehand and the only thing wrong with it was the power light was burnt out (replaced by L&M that day) and someone had spray bombed their name on the bottom side of the amp. I took the back panel off and the tubes are original and everything looks as it should. And for that price...I could live with it if it did need a little TLC.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, nice score! 

Killer amp, I love the VM. My 2466 has been my main amp for 3 and a half years now, love it more all the time. 

I'd have grabbed that immediately, too. Which L&M?

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats a killer amp. I had the same one for 4 years and I do really miss it at times. Congratulations on a awesome buy!


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

TubeStack said:


> Wow, nice score!
> 
> Killer amp, I love the VM. My 2466 has been my main amp for 3 and a half years now, love it more all the time.
> 
> ...


It was Edmonton South Side...I have a line on a 2466 for $200 more...would be nice to have both heads.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

TubeStack said:


> Wow, nice score!
> 
> Killer amp, I love the VM. My 2466 has been my main amp for 3 and a half years now, love it more all the time.
> 
> ...


Hey Tube, still got your 425 cab (although after how long I've owned it I guess it's technically mine!), it doesn't see a lot of action but I did gig it back in August. When it was over my wife says "You looked like you were having so much fun, you smiled the whole time" and I said "Ya, the amp sounded so awesome I couldn't stop smiling!". I wish I had more opportunity to play it but the times that I do make it worthwhile!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

surlybastard said:


> Hey Tube, still got your 425 cab (although after how long I've owned it I guess it's technically mine!), it doesn't see a lot of action but I did gig it back in August. When it was over my wife says "You looked like you were having so much fun, you smiled the whole time" and I said "Ya, the amp sounded so awesome I couldn't stop smiling!". I wish I had more opportunity to play it but the times that I do make it worthwhile!


Hey surly, good to hear that you're still enjoying the cab. I love those G12C greenbacks and they go so well with the Vintage Modern. I'd actually be interested in buying it back, if you ever decide to sell it. (I've since grown to appreciate an angled cab.)


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

TubeStack said:


> Hey surly, good to hear that you're still enjoying the cab. I love those G12C greenbacks and they go so well with the Vintage Modern. I'd actually be interested in buying it back, if you ever decide to sell it. (I've since grown to appreciate an angled cab.)


Like it too much to get rid of it, but never say never! If you're looking for one I'll keep an eye out locally, they had one at my L&M for the longest time. I was actually going to buy it at one point but then I ended up with yours. That one was quite beaten up, so I'm glad I ended up with yours which is still sparkling today because my wife made a cover for it.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

surlybastard said:


> Like it too much to get rid of it, but never say never! If you're looking for one I'll keep an eye out locally, they had one at my L&M for the longest time. I was actually going to buy it at one point but then I ended up with yours. That one was quite beaten up, so I'm glad I ended up with yours which is still sparkling today because my wife made a cover for it.


Cool, thanks and let me know if you see one (angled or straight). Also looking for a 1960AX or BX, if you see any around.

Cheers


----------

